# Time Magic



## Ripley the Bard (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm wanting to make a list specifically of Time magic, as if it were its own school of magic, in D&D 3.5. I have: 
Time Stop
Gentle Repose
Temporal Stasis
Freedom (mainly because of Temporal Stasis)
Slow
Haste

Anyone have any other suggestions?  Also, I'm trying to remember a spell.  Pretty sure it was a spell for 3.5...its effect was that you could relive the previous round.  If it is a spell in D&D 3.5, please tell me what it's called and where it's listed!  If it's in that system but not a spell, same!  Thank you!


----------



## Corwin of Amber (Feb 26, 2011)

There is the psionic power called Deja Vu.


----------



## Ripley the Bard (Feb 26, 2011)

No, I don't use psionics.  Very close, though...


----------



## Runestar (Feb 26, 2011)

Teleport through time


----------



## Ripley the Bard (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow I like that...not quite it but I'll have to definitely bookmark that, thanks!


----------



## Drowbane (Feb 26, 2011)

Ripley the Bard said:


> I'm wanting to make a list specifically of Time magic, as if it were its own school of magic, in D&D 3.5. I have:
> Time Stop
> Gentle Repose
> Temporal Stasis
> ...




*PHB:* Expeditious Retreat (its basicly lesser haste).
*PHB II:* Celerity (and lesser and greater versions).

Psionics have several good effects that you could easily convert to spells. Such as Time Hop, Time Hop - mass, Temporal Acceleration (similiar to Time Stop), etc.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 26, 2011)

Disintegrate (entropy at work).


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Feb 26, 2011)

Consider also _foresight_ and _moment of prescience_.


----------



## Thanael (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you read the 2E Chronomancer accessory? Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Archive: Chronomancer
Also www.wizards.com/dnd/files/chrono.rtf


There were lots of attempts to create Chronomancy for 3E, some based on the 2e work above, smoe not, some published, some fanmade:
Temporal Mage - The Grand OGL Wiki
Encyclopaedia Arcane: Chronomancy (a review)
Netbook of Time
Dicefreaks d20 Community • View topic - Chronomancy: Mastering the Art of Time(by Mercurio of dicefreaks)
Chronomancy - Giant in the Playground Forums
Chronomancer Prestige class on dandwiki)
Another fanmade Chronomancer


And finally Chronomancy (a fanmade spell)


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 26, 2011)

_True strike_ always struck me as as one that somehow involved a little time twisting, what with the insight bonus and all.


----------



## Runestar (Feb 27, 2011)

If you want to play with the "swift" aspect,

nerveskitter
snake's swiftness and its mass upgrade


----------



## Particle_Man (Feb 27, 2011)

I would assume a lot of the divination spells that have to do with knowing the future, like augury?


----------

